# phone book micarta?



## inferno (Nov 22, 2019)

I got an idea.

why not soak part of an old phone book in resin and make paper micarta out of it?
and just clamp it. basically 90% of all work required for diy micarta is already done by the "phone company".

we have white pages, yellow pages and so on. or why not go wild and do some kind of technical catalog??

think i'm gonna find some old catalog at work to try.


----------



## HRC_64 (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm all for DIY, but how exepensive is just buying Micarta?

For something small like aknife handle/scales,
I would think the setup/cleanup time
etc would eat up alot of the "savings"

Perhaps you could save some roughing out
process steps if you mold it to rough shape?
and maybe some economies of scale if doing
like 10-20 pairs or something?

Just curious on your thought process


----------



## inferno (Nov 22, 2019)

the thing with diy for me is not the money. its usually much more expensive to make stuff yourself (by far), but i enjoy making stuff. just beacuse i can. and i think no one has done phone book micarta yet.

it would mostly be a fun project. quite expensive and timeconsuming too for the possible outcome.

but it could be interesting.


----------



## JoeWheels (Nov 22, 2019)

First you'd have to find a phone book.


----------



## inferno (Nov 22, 2019)

yeah those are scarce these days. i will substitute it. the decline of the civilized society. its sad.


----------



## HRC_64 (Nov 22, 2019)

inferno said:


> yeah those are scarce these days. i will substitute it. the decline of the civilized society. its sad.


Here's where you need to go


----------



## Qapla' (Nov 22, 2019)

inferno said:


> yeah those are scarce these days. i will substitute it. the decline of the civilized society. its sad.



Certainly you could call up local telecom companies and have one sent to you?


----------



## Michi (Nov 22, 2019)

In Australia, phone books stopped existing years and years ago.


----------



## Qapla' (Nov 22, 2019)

Michi said:


> In Australia, phone books stopped existing years and years ago.



I'll believe that. That was just my best guess for a possible course of action given that companies do still offer landline phone service in the USA, though I've not personally seen a phone book for a very long time.


----------



## inferno (Nov 22, 2019)

Michi said:


> In Australia, phone books stopped existing years and years ago.



here too. i saw some beefy catalogs at work though, and its almost new year so...


----------



## inferno (Nov 22, 2019)

i have not seen an actual phone book since like 2004 or so. i guess they went out of fashion.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 22, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> Here's where you need to go


Ahhh...the Strand! Really miss that place.


----------



## RDalman (Nov 23, 2019)

inferno said:


> i have not seen an actual phone book since like 2004 or so. i guess they went out of fashion.


Make moneycarta
Get in touch with gramps and get their stash they forgot to trade in in the recent years new bills.


----------



## Michi (Nov 23, 2019)

If you use a phone book, make sure not to use one from New York if you are living in Chicago because the numbers will all be useless…


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 23, 2019)

I might still have a Sharpening Supplies catalog around here...


----------



## parbaked (Nov 23, 2019)

RDalman said:


> Make moneycarta



Here's a handle that Mark Reed made with shredded cash & resin... "because there's other ways to store your money."


----------



## inferno (Nov 23, 2019)

RDalman said:


> Make moneycarta
> Get in touch with gramps and get their stash they forgot to trade in in the recent years new bills.



would be cool to make a handle out of old 500 bills


----------



## HRC_64 (Nov 23, 2019)

RDalman said:


> Make moneycarta...



LMAO


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 12, 2020)

phone book micarta might be fun to try, white pages or yellow? It would take a lot of layers since the paper is so thin. I've tried colored craft paper and some different fabrics with mixed results. What I noticed with the fabric is everything got much darker than it originally was which messed with my layering contrast.


----------

